# Breeding : A.I. Techniques from Langston University, AI for beginners,



## Cotton Eyed Does

Bringing a Doe into Estrus
The goat is recognized as a “short-day breeder” and in the United States is usually “seasonally polyestrous.” Meaning, she shows evidence of the desire to breed when day length grows shorter; in the late summer, fall, and winter months. She thereby conceives during the time of year when the ambient temperature is most moderate. She then kids or freshens (gives birth) in the spring when nutritional conditions are optimal for neonatal growth, lactation, and browsing as the kids are weaned. The doe will then exhibit a state of anestrous until the end of summer or early fall when she will again show signs of estrus activity. This transition from estrous to anestrous, in seasonal breeders like the goat, occurs on an annual basis. Some factors affecting this transition on individual farms and in individual animals can be as elementary as the number of bucks within a doe’s view, the farm’s physical location with regard to the equator, and even weather. 

The initiation of behavioral estrus in the doe is triggered by sensory stimulation, i.e., what information her brain receives with regard to her surroundings. One or more of her senses receive stimulus, the most likely being: 

What she sees: A change in daylight hours (photoperiod). 
What she hears: The exuberant vocal expressions of the buck. 
What she smells: The buck’s odor when in rut. 

Sensory stimulus traditionally aids in the kick-start of hormonal activity in the doe. Such activity eventually results in bringing her from a state of seasonal anestrous (not in heat) to estrus (in heat) on a “regular” 18-21 day cycle. This is often preceded by a silent ovulation. This silent ovulation acts to “prime” the brain through a rise in progesterone levels that increases sensitivity to estrogen in the blood stream. This can result in a strong expression of behavioral estrus. 

To help determine the “regular” cycle for each AI candidate, the producer should maintain a “breeding diary” of sorts. Good records are a key element and are of primary importance in any breeding program, especially one involving assisted reproduction by artificial means. If the producer is diligent in documenting any changes in the doe’s behavior, a pattern will soon emerge. Details should be kept regarding not only the first signs of estrus, but also the last signs observed as her estrous cycle comes to an end. Over time, the producer can make a fairly accurate determination as to how long the doe can be anticipated to remain in not just a standing heat, but the entire length of her estrous cycle. The producer should be reminded that does remain in estrus for approximately 30 hours; although this can vary from breed to breed. Many producers have witnessed that some Saanen does exhibit estrus for as briefly as 18 hours, whereas it is not uncommon for the Nubian doe exhibit estrus signs for days on end. Each breed will often be different, as can each doe within the breed. For this reason, all observations made by the producer are worthy of note. The only thing that can be relied on, at least to some degree, is that whatever length of estrus is “regular” for an individual doe will likely be repeated year after year. 

One should also not fall into the poor habit of making such observations only at feeding or milking time. The producer should make a point of observing the herd’s behavior twice daily for a 15-20 minute period. This practice should be done when the herd is unaware of the producer’s presence. The goal is to witness what the herd is doing when the distractions of food and equipment are not interfering with their “normal” behaviors. Is the doe to be inseminated standing at the fence, as near to the bucks as she can get? Is she flagging or hollering for no good reason? Is she mounting her pen mates or allowing them to mount her? These behaviors are strong indicators that she is in some stage of her estrous cycle and should be noted. 

The time in which the doe will stand for a pen mate or buck to mount her is commonly referred to as a time of “standing heat” and is the focus of most producers’ attentions. However, for the purposes of AI, inseminating the doe based on this observation alone would be premature and unlikely to offer even average rates of conception. 

Light therapy for inducing off-season estrus 

Light therapy is a very cost effective, common practice that has proven useful for commercial goat dairies as a means of bringing a large number of does into estrus. This protocol is often used when the desired result is to facilitate off-season freshening for a year round milk supply. Therapy is accomplished by transitioning the doe’s photoperiod in a controlled environment. Does are housed in a building with adequate ventilation and regular cleaning to maintain good health. However, the design of the building allows no outside light to penetrate the interior. Exposure to sunlight can either be partially or totally eliminated by the herdsman. The producer may choose to release the does to enjoy outside, natural light for a controlled period of time, or he may choose to control the photo stimulus by simply turning on and off the interior lighting. The same results can be accomplished using either regime.

The theory is to mimic the decreasing daylight hours that naturally occurs during the fall and winter months. When beginning the program, does could be exposed to perhaps 20 hours of light per day. Over a succession of weeks the hours of light exposure are gradually decreased until an estrous response is induced and breeding can begin. 

Therapy should begin between the months of December through February depending on the desired date of freshening. For optimum response to the therapy, an ideal completion date of extended photoperiods should be March 1. The following protocol is suitable for employing light therapy based on current research and field experience:

Photo stimulation should be provided using incandescent light intensity equal to 12-15 foot candles at the animal’s eye level for 18-22 hours per day over a 45-60 day period. This light intensity can be achieved by using bulbs giving 400 watts of incandescent light for each 12 x 12 square foot block of the barn. This provision of light should bring about an anestrous period in the subjected herd of does. 
Following the 45-60 day period of light stimulus, the does should be exposed to decreasing length of the daily photoperiods. If done correctly, this will mimic the onset of fall and winter daylight hours. Six to eight weeks following the termination of the extended light period, the does should be exposed to bucks in rut. Once the bucks are introduced, fertile estrus can be expected 10-20 days later.
If natural service is the desired means of mating, it can be quite beneficial to subject the donor bucks to the same light therapy protocol. This will stimulate the bucks to begin their own breeding cycle, evidenced by their condition of rut. 

Utilizing the buck effect for the induction of estrous

Utilizing the buck effect is a very simple and cost effective means of inducing estrous in the doe earlier than would naturally occur. It is, however, not 100% reliable in its results and is not nearly as effective as light therapy in initiating off-season estrous. This protocol is more useful when the goal is to bring one or several does out of seasonal anestrous and into estrous as many as several weeks earlier than would normally be expected. This can be accomplished with reasonable success by first removing buck(s) of any age from the doe’s line of sight and sense of smell for an extended period of time, perhaps as long as several months. Three to seven days prior to the time of desired estrus in the does, a buck(s) should be brought within immediate fence line contact. A young, virile buck, in his prime, will facilitate sensory stimulation by his odor, behavior, and vocal expressions. Within a few days behavioral estrus should begin to be seen in many, if not all, of the exposed does.


Progestagen treatments

Progestagen treatment is commonly accomplished by using some type of implant designed for the controlled breeding of goats. Progesterone implants are the most commonly used device and fool the doe’s system into thinking it is pregnant, thereby preventing hormonal activity that would induce a state of estrous. Once removed, the decrease in progesterone in the doe’s system stimulates the production of a variety of hormones and behavioral estrus can be expected within 24-36 hours. Although not yet approved for use with goats in the United States, progesterone implants are commonly used in many countries and come in a variety of forms. 

Previously, many producers utilized an implant labeled for cattle, known as Syncro-Mate B™, with good success. Although at the time of this writing Syncro-Mate B™ is not currently available, its future use is still worthy of consideration in the event the implant again becomes available.

This norgestomet implant resembles a small pellet and is “injected” using an applicator made specifically for this purpose. The implant is often cut in half to provide a 3 mg dose (half the bovine dose), and is deposited just under the surface of the loose skin found at the side of the tail web of the goat. Though less recommended, it may also be implanted at the base of the ear as is done with cattle. An experienced technician should be employed for both the insertion and the removal of the cylindrical shaped implant. For easy removal it is important that the implant be deposited just under the first layers of tissue, and not deep in the fat that may be present in the tail. If not deposited properly, the implant can migrate deeper into the fatty tissues making removal difficult. Prior to the implant’s removal, a small injection of anesthetic just under the skin is necessary to deaden pain in the surrounding tissue. The implant can then be easily and painlessly removed by way of a small incision made with a scalpel at one end of the implant. Using a forcep or tweezer the implant should be extracted, and once removed, an antibiotic ointment applied to the small incision.

A progesterone-containing vaginal sponge or pessary, such as Veramix®, inserted into the vaginal cavity is a very easy means for the goat producer to maintain progesterone levels in the doe. The vaginal sponge is a porous sponge-like material that is comfortably retained by the vagina until its time of scheduled removal. The “sponge” can be properly inserted deep into the doe’s vaginal cavity using a well lubricated, large sized speculum or oversized syringe that has been cut off and sanded to smoothness. For removal, depending on the manufacturer, a fine piece of “fish line” type material or string is attached to the sponge and protrudes from the doe’s vulva while implanted. The sponge is removed by pulling gently on the string.

One disadvantage of the vaginal sponge is the porous material of which it is constructed. Although the texture affords good comfort for the doe, it also acts as a host to bacteria and trap to other debris that may enter the vaginal cavity. Bacterial growth can occur that may cause a potential vaginal or uterine infection. In some cases, fetal abnormalities have been reported when vaginal sponges have been used.

Controlled Intravaginal Drug Release (CIDR) devices are another progesterone delivering, intravaginal vehicle and a favorite method for most ET programs. Unlike the porous material of the sponge, the CIDR is made of an inert silicone elastomer that is non-porous and does not readily absorb bodily fluids. The producer is cautioned to only use CIDR’s designed and sized for use in goats, not bovines. Depending on the manufacturer, the CIDR made for use in goats delivers 0.3 g of progesterone; a CIDR for use in bovines delivers a substantially greater level and is physically much too large for the goat’s small vaginal cavity. Once inserted, a cattle size CIDR will readily and almost immediately be expunged by the doe. Nor can such bovine devices be carved or cut down to accommodate the smaller size of the doe’s vagina. First, because there is no absolute means to determine the amount of progesterone being delivered by the remaining “piece” of the device, and second, because the resulting rough edges would grossly irritate the interior of the vagina and lay potential for open sores in the vaginal walls.

A CIDR designed for goat use, when used with full-sized goats and according to manufacturer’s instruction, can be used both safely and effectively with no vaginal trauma or other negative results. The CIDR has been found to be the most cost effective device providing ease of use for the producer. Like the sponge, it can be inserted using a cut off and sanded syringe with lubricant, a large sized speculum or, although slightly more costly, an applicator designed specifically for this use can be purchased. Specialized caprine reproduction services can assist you in locating such an applicator. Once properly inserted deep into the doe’s vagina, the CIDR unfolds into a “T” like formation that aids in retention. Be aware that it is not uncommon for pen mates to grasp the clear plastic line that protrudes from the doe’s vulva and remove the device. Some producer’s have found that cutting off the bulbous tip at the end of the line, helps to avoid pen mates taking notice of the device’s existence in the doe. Daily monitoring of the device is advisable to confirm that it has not been inadvertently removed. Some producers running large herds choose to color the clear plastic line with a brightly colored paint or enamel. Although this may cause more notice by pen mates, it enables easy monitoring of the device during routine feeding and as a daily management protocol. 

CIDR and applicator Loaded applicator 


Whatever form of implant selected by the producer, it is best to follow the manufacturer’s labeled instruction on its proper use and application. No device of any kind should be considered for re-use. All implants are designed by their manufacturer and labeled for single use. Some manufacturer’s recommend leaving the device inserted for as long as 18-21 days. However, producers have found in goats 9-14 days are sufficient to induce the desired result. Once the implant is removed, a majority of does will be in estrus within 24-48 hours. However, insemination should not occur until proper timing is achieved for the technique the producer wishes to use. It should also be noted that intravaginal progesterone delivering devices could lend some additional “color” to vaginal mucus. This can be deceiving to an inexperienced technician unfamiliar with working with such a device and who is using mucus color and consistency to gauge a doe’s stage of estrus.

For AI with frozen semen, some manufacturers recommend a 200-400 iu dose of PMSG be given up to 48 hours prior to the device’s removal. Some manufacturers further recommend that insemination using a laparoscope or cervical technique be performed within 48 hours of the device’s removal. 

In field trials, producers have gained the highest rate of success when practicing the following protocol involving a progesterone device that delivers 0.3 g of Progesterone.

Day one; insert progesterone implant. 
Day thirteen; 2 cc of prostaglandin administered intramuscular (IM) with dosage dependent on product label and doe body weight. 
Day fourteen; 1.5 cc dose of PG600 administered IM and device removed. 
Day fifteen; doe shows sign of estrus. 
Day sixteen; doe is carefully monitored and inseminated.
Protocols for the same implants may differ when intended for use in an ET program rather than simple insemination methods. Some commercial ET services offer a regiment which involves the repeated daily use of FSH for a period of four days, accompanied by a single dose of prostaglandin for the donor doe, and a single dose of PMSG for the recipient does. Some ET technicians report that superior results are obtained if the implants are removed from the recipients 12 hours before they are removed from the donor does. The producer is advised to consult with the intended ET service provider for their preferred methods of preparation of any animal intended for use in an ET program. Each ET technician’s own techniques and schedules, often based on personal experience, may affect their individual requirements.

MGA feed supplement

Sheep producers and researchers are currently involved in field trials and controlled studies that have returned favorable preliminary results using a progesterone feed supplement, melengestrol acetate (MGA). This supplement is currently used with reported success in cattle and horses. However, at the time of this writing, adequate data to suggest a reliable protocol for goats has not yet been established. Such a protocol is on the horizon and MGA feed supplementation, as a means for herd estrous synchronization, could be of value to the producer in the near future.

As with any feed supplement, constant monitoring of each animal’s intake is necessary and can prove labor intensive for the large producer. Certainly electronic and mechanized apparatuses can assist in feeding and intake regulation and are being used by some large producers. In group-fed animals given unrestricted feed access, dominant animals will invariably disrupt each animal from ingesting a proper dose. Individual feeding or other methods of solving this problem may prove impractical for the average producer. However, with proper management and equipment design, a feeding program utilizing a progesterone feed supplement is worthy of consideration.

Prostaglandin treatment 
Although not affording the same reliability and consistency of results as progestagen therapies, prostaglandin injections have also proven a cost effective means of producing a synchronized heat for the producer. It is good to note that protocols as labeled and described for cattle use have proven unreliable for goats when using some forms of this product. There are a large variety of opinions for off-label use of this veterinarian prescribed, controlled product in goats. The dosage prescribed seems to range from 0.5 cc to 3 cc IM, depending upon purpose of use, product label, and intended technique and protocol. The length of time in which the producer can expect an apparent estrus response, if indeed one is even achieved, also varies considerably according to dosage administered, breed of goat, geographic location of the animal, and time of year. Time of year is important to the producer because prostaglandin is only effective if a corpus luteum is present on the doe’s ovary. If no corpus luteum exists, the prostaglandin injection is useless in stimulating estrus. Another discouraging result of prostaglandin use can be a showing of behavioral estrous, but no ultimate ovulation. This may be due to a variety of reasons including the lack of sufficient LH in the doe’s system to elicit such a response.

In field trials by producers across the United States the most favorable results have occurred with the following protocol:

Day one; 2-3 cc of prostaglandin administered IM according to the product label and doe’s body weight (2 cc for does under 100 lbs and 3 cc for does over 100 lbs). 
Day eleven, hour one; 2-3 cc of prostaglandin administered IM according to the product label and doe’s body weight (2 cc for does under 100 lbs and 3 cc for does over 100 lbs). 
Hour 48-52; doe shows signs of estrus. 
Hour 48-72; doe is carefully monitored for stage of estrus. 
When evidence that proper stage of estrus is observed, doe is inseminated.
It is good for the producer to recognize that prostaglandin in any dosage could initiate a fetal abortion in a pregnant animal. Great care and caution should be taken in the exposure of such a product to animals at any stage of gestation if a termination of pregnancy is not the desired result.

Estrus in the Doe for Purposes of Artificial Insemination
The assessment of estrus in the doe is a key factor in the successful outcome of any form of insemination. Times of “standing heat” are targeted in the case of natural service. When utilizing fresh cooled semen, the earliest sign of estrus triggers the producer’s response to immediately order its overnight shipment. However, when frozen semen is used for AI, your window of time offering the greatest degree of success is far more limited.

As most of us know, does come into estrus on average every 18-21 days. To be a successful AI technician, careful attention must be paid to the AI candidate and her telltale signs of estrus. Traversing the cervix is the most difficult step in the AI procedure. Timing, coupled with the overall relaxed state of the doe and technician, can play a major role in the ability to slide past one or more of the cervical rings to allow proper deposition of the semen. 

Most does exhibit easily recognized signs of estrus such as tail flagging, restlessness and head butting, mounting or allowing pen mates to mount, frequent urination in the presence of a buck, increased vocalization, and vaginal swelling and mucus discharge. These signs, most commonly associated with goats in heat, lack precision for determining the doe’s exact stage of estrus. Proper determination of the stage of estrus for AI purposes is done by examining the mucus located in the anterior portion of the vaginal canal. A speculum and light source are the best tools for this purpose. When upon careful examination, the doe’s internal mucus appears opaque showing evidence of good elasticity with a viscous consistency and form, the producer should begin preparations to perform the procedure. Mucus found to be clear, thin, and very liquid in its consistency is indicative of a doe far too early in estrus for a properly timed insemination. Mucus found to be white or pale yellow in color and thick, lacking elasticity, would indicate a doe past her proper time.

Many factors come into play to be successful at AI. Correct timing is key for semen deposition to allow the deposited spermatozoa to undergo “capacitation” and the oocyte to mature. These events must be timed properly for fertilization to occur.

During natural service by a buck, fresh semen is deposited in the fornix portion of the doe’s vagina, an area more commonly referred to as the “over-shoot.” The semen then travels to the opening of the cervical canal, known as the “os,” where it begins its journey to the uterus and oviducts. With the use of assisted animal reproduction, other methods to deposit of semen are used.

Artificial Insemination (AI)
Artificial insemination is a learned technique that, when performed with skill properly founded on knowledge, offers ease of use and a good level of success. However, results can be discouragingly poor for a technician lacking knowledge and the necessary attention to details needed for a successful outcome. Producers wishing to perform AI should seek out and attend a class instructing them on proper caprine insemination technique. A clinic offered by a reputable and knowledgeable company, organization, or university specializing in caprine artificial insemination should be attended. Classes that offer hands-on training with live animals, accompanied by in-depth lecture, will offer the maximum benefit for the beginning AI technician. Taking classes focusing on other species, although using similar techniques, often lack the details that determine future degrees of success when working specifically with goats.

A list of some companies specializing in caprine AI that offer on-location class instruction is at the end of this module.

Because AI techniques and methods are highly dependent on the variety of equipment employed, it is difficult to give a safe, step-by-step instruction to the producer without hands-on activity. However, for the purposes of this module a basic narrative is given on the procedures involved.

It is good to keep in mind that the success of any AI program is largely dependent on three primary factors:

The use of live/viable fresh cooled or frozen semen. 
The appropriate timing of insemination in relation to estrus and ovulation. 
The proper deposition of semen in the doe.
Not every doe is a good AI candidate. Does who do not cycle normally every 17-24 days with regularity or who are difficult to determine when and if they are in estrus should be lesser candidates in a producer’s AI program.

A basic understanding of a doe’s reproductive anatomy is essential before beginning any attempt at AI. Externally, the doe’s anus and vulvar region are easily located. The vulva is the door to the vaginal cavity and consists of two vertical lips, or labia, located just below the anus. The vagina is a smooth-walled, soft, collapsed cavity. It acts as the connecting tunnel between the vulva and the cervix. A lubricated, narrow, and comfortably designed speculum can be used to open the smooth, muscular walls of the vagina. If inserted properly, following the slope of the doe’s rump, the speculum will naturally pass with ease into the fornix portion of the vagina. This area is where the buck would normally deposit semen during live copulation (natural service). Below this area and at the posterior end of the vaginal cavity, the os can be located with the use of a bright light. The light source selected by the technician is often a primary element in the success or failure of an AI attempt. The best lights are bright and ideally generate little to no heat. If the semen straw is exposed to any heat, cells in the vicinity of the heat source can be severely compromised. The light source should also attach securely to the vaginal speculum and be unobtrusive in design due to the limited viewing area. The os is the opening to the cervix and is the ultimate target for the AI gun’s entrance to the cervical rings. The cervix itself acts as the gateway to the uterus and is approximately one and one-half inches long. The cervix contains five cervical rings or folds with the os being the first.

The uterus, oviduct, and ovary The os is the opening to the cervix. 


Cervical vs trans-cervical artificial insemination

Cervical and trans-cervical AI are cost-effective, convenient, and less invasive methods of AI than are laparoscopic or intra-uterine procedures. When using a cervical technique for AI, semen is ultimately deposited in the cervix of the goat. With trans-cervical AI the techniques are similar, but the semen is deposited directly into the uterus. Both techniques eliminate the need to penetrate the abdominal cavity for access, or near access, to the uterus as is necessary with laparoscopic or intra-uterine AI. This then lessens the opportunity for any resulting infection. 

Unlike AI in larger species, the goat due to its small frame cannot accommodate rectal entry to assist in traversing the cervix. In larger species such as the bovine (cow), equine (horse), etc., an arm can be inserted rectally to assist in manipulating the cervix as it is penetrated with an artificial insemination gun. In the goat, a lubricated speculum (accompanied by a light source) is used to open the vaginal cavity and thereby expose the cervix and os. The os, as mentioned, is the gateway to the uterus and is where the gun is ultimately inserted to deposit the semen.


Proper semen deposition in the doe’s reproductive tract

Knowing and determining the proper time to AI the doe is not only critical with regard to the condition of the spermatozoa and oocyte (egg) when they come in contact with one another, but also to facilitate proper placement of semen in the reproductive tract. Proper timing is necessary be achieved to allow the artificial insemination gun to partially penetrate and traverse the cervix prior to semen deposition. Any deposit of semen in the vestibule, anterior or fornix of the vagina is premature and incorrect. Additionally, depositing semen directly into the uterus is viewed by some to be incorrect and more invasive than necessary for the successful outcome of this procedure. Entering the uterus increases the potential for introduction of foreign microorganisms which could lead to infection. For this reason using sterile, individually wrapped sheaths as opposed to “bulk packs” (although slightly more expensive) is strongly recommended. Conducting a clean, and as near sterile a procedure as possible should be every technician’s habit. 

A properly timed procedure should allow for relative ease in manipulating through the cervical rings. However, young or maiden does will prove markedly more difficult and are not advised for the beginning technician. Even well seasoned does, if stressed or made uncomfortable due to rough handling or poorly designed or ill-used equipment, can become so tense as to constrict the muscular canal of the cervix rendering its penetration past the os nearly, if not totally, impossible. It cannot be overstressed that AI should be performed with a slow, determined, but gentle approach with adequate time allowed to follow proper protocols. 

Once the semen is properly deposited, it is believed that fresh semen can remain viable for over 12 hours in the doe’s reproductive tract. Processed and frozen semen is compromised to some degree and can be expected to have a somewhat shorter time of viability. Ovulation occurs just before or shortly following the end of the doe’s standing heat. It is also believed that the caprine oocyte will remain viable for approximately 12-24 hours post-ovulation. During natural service, this allows time for both the oocyte and the spermatozoa to fully mature. This maturation is needed to enable the zona pellucida, surrounding the ovum, to be penetrated by the spermatozoon. 

Artificial insemination equipment and supplies

Some basic equipment is required for the producer to perform cervical and/or trans-cervical AI effectively. Ultimately the doe’s comfort should be in the forefront of the producer’s mind in the selection of tools to use. 

Items can be purchased in the form of a kit with a substantial cost savings versus purchasing items individually. Kits differ in price between suppliers and in the quality of equipment they contain, and typically range from $115.00 to as high as $185.00. When comparing one company’s offering to another, keep in mind you often get what you pay for. It is good to become familiar with what should be found in a “complete” kit prior to making a purchase. 

Look for the following when reviewing the various kits available: 

Carrying case 
A compact metal or plastic case for the safe and clean storage of AI equipment.
Kit warmer 
While contained within the carrying case, pre-warms all AI equipment prior to its use.
Artificial insemination (AI) gun 
A goat length (usually 12 inch) device used for the depositing of semen via a 0.25 or 0.5 cc straw; available in a variety of styles. Can be constructed for disposable use or constructed of metal for multiple applications.
AI gun sheaths 
Disposable, sterile, individually wrapped outer plastic shells which fit over the gun providing a secure “seat” for the straw. Each AI gun requires a specific style of sheath to accommodate the guns specific design. Although not recommended, sheaths are available in “bulk packs” of 20-25 pieces.
AI light 
A compact light source which should attach securely to the vaginal speculum. The most easily used light sources are independent of a battery pack, generate little to no heat, and are unobtrusive in design.
Vaginal speculum 
When used in conjunction with a light source, enables the clear view of the cervical “os.”
Speculum brush 
A soft brush, sized to provide thorough cleaning of the vaginal speculum.
Straw tweezers 
Used for the retrieval of straws from both the liquid nitrogen tank, cane, and ultimately the goblet as well as the semen thaw unit’s water bath. Available in both 0.25 and 0.5 cc sizes.
Straw cutter 
For proper seating in the AI gun sheath, this device delivers the critical square cut to the end of the semen straw.
Non-spermicidal, sterile lubricant 
Used for the lubrication of the vaginal speculum prior to its insertion. 
Semen thaw unit 
A device designed for the proper control of the semen straw’s thawing process. The unit should be compact in design, providing optimal thermal protection, complete with a thermometer, and water and dry bath compartments.
Instruction booklet 
A simple guide providing the technician with basic, introductory knowledge of AI concepts and techniques.
Insemination reports 
Designed to assist in the maintenance of a “breeding diary" and the recording of pertinent data for each performed AI procedure.
Other items needed: 

Fresh Cooled or Frozen Semen 
Packaged in 0.25 or0 .5 cc straws and may occasionally be provided in glass ampules.
Vaginal Swabs 
Used for the removal of excess mucus from the vaginal cavity. 
Microscope 
Of mid-grade or better quality with a tungsten or halogen light source and capabie of examining specimens at a minimum of 100x and 400x magnifications; used for basic thawed semen observations and analysis.
Microscope Slides 
The platform on which the thawed semen sample is dispensed forviewing with the microscope.
Microscope Cover Slips 
A small piece of plastic or glass used to cover the semen sample, allowing its proper viewing.
Liquid Nitrogen Storage Tank 
Available in a variety of sizes, storage capacities, and duration of hold times; an over-sized thermos of a sort, to be filled with liquid nitrogen, for the long term cryogenic storage of both semen and embryos. 
Liquid Nitrogen Tank Measure Stick 
For the measuring and accurate monitoring of the volume of liquid nitrogen contained within the storage tank.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: A.I. Techniques from Langston University*

Artificial Insemination for beginners.

I am going to try to write this article to the best of my knowledge. It's definitely not the only way to do it. It's just what I've found that works for me. As you continue to AI you will develop things that work for you, discard some ideas that did not, and hopefully, above all else have fun!

<Laughing>&#8230;as one processor told me, "It's not brain surgery and a matter of life and death to get that settle. Practice and perseverance is the key."

*Notes: Please check these as they are generally uh,oh's that have happen to me and I've come up with ways to avoid them in the future. 
My first suggestion would be to either attend an AI clinic or find someone within driving distance from you that uses AI. This way you can actually decide for yourself if it is worth the time and money invested.

*Note: 1st step that I recommend is to mark your gun. Sounds silly, but even I have gone into a doe that I felt the first ring pop and then was completely lost as to where in the cervix or uterus I was. 
To do this: French Flexible Needle Gun- load your gun with a spent or blank straw, insert the needle, you really don't need a sheath, because you will need to mark the gun while it's in the speculum. Take your favorite speculum (note that not every speculum is exactly the same length) and insert the gun into it as if you are in the doe. The needle needs to be 1 to 1-½ inches past the end of the speculum. If there is an off-centered hole in your speculum (glass) or it's not the same top and bottom, lay the needle in the shortest section. Measure 1" to 1 ½ " of just the needle sticking out the end of speculum. Like it would be if in the does' cervix with the speculum placed against the edge of cervix. Use a permanent marker or an engraving tool to draw a ring around the gun where it lays in the speculum on the outside edge.

Other blunt end guns or appex sheaths - Do exactly the same as above, keeping in mind how much straw/sheath is going to be past these type guns.

Tracking heats 
One of the most important things I feel in successful AI is to track a doe through one heat. Doelings through two heats. Know how long she will be in standing heat, and what her heat cycle is. Good AI candidates have 20-21 day cycles, stay in heat about 30-32 hrs., are in good health and have had no previous problems breeding or kidding. Yes, you can AI problem breeders but it takes a lot of extra work and diligence on your part. 
Some does will only be in heat 24 hrs. some 2 full days. I try to breed at 15-18 hrs. on does that stay in heat 30 hrs. Does that stay in heat for 2 full days, I will breed at 24 hrs. This is where your tracking heats comes into play. Know your does cycles.

Semen Handling 
Another of the most important steps to getting a successful AI is handling the semen from tank to doe. 
Have your thaw water at the correct temperature before you go to the tank. I use the Accu-thaw thermometers. Two- to check ea. other. I also use an electric thaw jar with the temperature preset at 95 degrees. I have seen everything from 92-98 degrees used for thaw. I chose 95. If you use the manual jars, it will not hurt to put an Accu-Thaw thermometer in to check your thermometer on top. They are submersible. 
Some jars come with an extra opening for your gun. I just stick my gun in the jar to warm it to the temperature the semen will be thawed at. Some stick it under their armpit to warm it or use a heating pad in their AI kit. Main thing is to have your gun warmed (not hot) to avoid semen chill when you place it in the gun.

Invest in a couple of long handled AI tweezers. I prefer the SS type but they also come in plastic. 
*Note: I fill my thaw jar below the lip. I want the plug in the straw to be sticking out of the water. Why? Because I have used some older semen that when placed into the thaw water, the plug has come out. This lets water into your semen. 
Locate the buck you want to use in your tank. Draw the canister up to the frost line in your tank. I use a clothespin on the canister handle to hold it at the frost line. Freeing both my hands. You can use a flashlight to see down the neck of tank. The canes have a tab on top with the bucks code # on it. Taking the tweezers, I will bend, just a little, the tab up to make the straws more accessible. *Note: If you try to force the straw up at an angle to avoid this tab they can/will shatter. 
With your tweezers grasp the tab and raise the cane just enough to be able to get hold of your straw with the other set of tweezers. Keeping everything at or below the frost line. I've seen people pull the entire cane up to the lip of tank to find a straw and if it's up more than 3 seconds you're endangering the remaining semen. 
Transfer your frozen straw immediately to the thaw water. Then return the canister to its proper place and close the tank.

Preparing Equipment 
I have all my equipment laid out on my kitchen table, including my microscope. I prefer to do all but inseminate in the warmth of the house. My barn is drafty, cold, and dusty so I keep everything in the house. 
Your straw of semen is left in the thaw water for a max of 30 seconds. About the time it takes for me to go from tank to table. 
Laid out on my table are: needle for the gun, with a paper towel around it to keep it from touching anything. Remember this is what goes into the cervix and must be kept sterile. The sheath is still in the wrapper with the twist end sticking out. The end that goes over the needle is protected from touching anything. 
My light, lube, (have a heart here and at least warm it to room temperature) , and speculum are laying together to be taken to the barn. 
Remove your straw and get it into the heated gun as quickly as possible to avoid temperature drop. Get everything put together. Now, is when I check my semen for motility, and consistency. I have a glass slide under my arm heating, while I am putting the gun together. I place one drop of semen on the glass slide, with a cover slip, and check it. This will save you lots of time and worrying about if it was "bad" semen or error on your part that the doe didn't settle. I place the gun end, wrapped in a paper towel under my armpit to keep it warm. *Note: unless you are a lot less clumsy than I , take the plunger out of the gun. I've bumped into things and over-zealous helpers only to have most of the straw of semen in my armpit. Good place to put the plunger is between your teeth, then it's accessible when you get the cervix threaded.

Preparing the Doe 
There are several different ways to do this&#8230;have your helper put the doe on the stand while you are thawing semen. Put the doe on the stand before you thaw semen. Either way, before you enter the doe, take a diaper wipe and clean the vulva. No sense dragging all that yuck into the vagina. I also give my does a couple of handfuls of grain to occupy them.

Entering the Doe 
I put a very generous ring of lube around the end of my speculum. When I start to enter the doe I will notice the rump angle and follow it accordingly. I will give the speculum a slight twist as I enter the vulva. You will go only a few inches and bump against a muscle. At this point I don't force my way past it. I will give the doe a few seconds of steady pressure and they will usually relax enough to penetrate it. Now, I attach my light and continue to the cervix. I have a 3' long stand made just for AI. I can sit behind the doe on a 5 gallon bucket and it puts me at just the right height to be comfortable and able to see into the speculum.

Mucous Quality 
The ideal mucous consistency and color should be, a mucous that will string from the edge of speculum to your finger downward into a U shape without breaking. The color will be slightly white to cloudy looking. If it's clear coming out of the speculum you will need to check the color coming from the cervix. Some mucous will pool next to the cervix and run down the speculum when you insert it. This is not the best way to judge the actual mucous coming from the cervix. 
Note: If the mucous is watery, will not string, and is clear, you are breeding too early. If the mucous is clumpy and thick and will not string, you are too late. If you find a large amount of mucous obscuring the view of the cervix you can remove it. To do this, have a sheath attached to a 20cc syringe and use this to suck the mucous out.

The Cervix 
When I get to the cervix I will know it by the circular rings around it.(referred to as a "rosebud") It's also usually a red/purple color and will have a small hole in the center. This hole should have mucous coming from it. If you run up against a dead end and no cervix, you've gone too far. Looking into the speculum withdraw just a little and the cervix will be in view. I try to pin the cervical opening with the hole in my speculum. This can also be used to "lift" a cervix that's on the vaginal floor. The cervix can be located at about 6:30 on a clock face, but I've also found them in several different places. So don't give up, keep looking.

Entering the Cervix 
When you've located the cervix and determined the doe is ready to breed, begin by inserting the gun into the speculum, being very careful not to touch the tip to anything until you get inside the doe. I will try to get the needle tip in the cervical hole on the first try. Continual working of the cervix edges will cause irritation and bruising in some does. If you get into the hole and the gun stops, either reach up and "loin" the doe&#8230;showring style...or have your helper put a light steady pressure on the loin. This will cause a humped up doe to smooth out and maybe re-align the cervix. Now, comes the tricky part&#8230; If the doe is the right stage of heat, the needle or sheath will pop into the first ring. By pop, I mean an actual "pop". You will feel it and can hear it. Best case scenario is you feel the 2-5th rings also pop. You may feel the first ring pop and then feel as if you are falling into the doe.*Note: This is where your mark on the gun comes into play. You don't want to place the semen in one horn or the other. When you enter the cervix use as little pressure as you can. I've also used a tapping movement&#8230;forward, backward, forward, backward at different angles. There's no reason to use enough pressure to penetrate the cervical wall. If you pop into the first ring and can't get into the 2nd , have the helper or you "loin" the doe. This will sometimes cause the alignment of the rings to straighten. If this doesn't help, using a slight pressure maneuver the gun in an up and down or circular motion. HAVE PAITENCE!!! Something I've had to develop over the years. You have 15-30 min. to get that semen into the doe. If you've tried and been unsuccessful in getting through all 5 rings, and you opt to inseminate where you are&#8230;put your plunger in, and use gentle, SLOW pressure to inseminate the doe. If there is pressure on the plunger, then you are up against the skin in cervix. Pull back just a bit until the semen will flow out steady. 
If you're through all 5 rings, press your speculum up against the cervix, line your gun mark up with the edge of the speculum and SLOWLY press the plunger.Here's where I like to put semen in a couple of places. I will put half the semen into the uterus and then withdraw the gun about ¼ inch depositing semen as I pull back a little. 
Watch the opening of the cervix for any semen backwash. Some, but not all, semen is yellow in color and you can see it run back if it is. Now, I will press my speculum against the cervix, check my mark on my gun against the speculum edge, and pin my gun to the bottom of the speculum. Withdrawing both at the same time with slow steady pull. Reason I do this&#8230;By pinning the gun to the speculum I can tell by looking at the end how far I was in the cervix. 
I leave the doe on the stand for a few minutes and then put her back. I like for my does to go straight to the buck fence and back to romancing the buck. With that buck blubbering,ect&#8230;her uterus is contracting drawing semen deeper. You can also stimulate the doe by rubbing the top of her rear udder.

I hope this will help some in their endeavors to AI , give some small details and pointers and most of all, take the mystery out of AI. It's easy, fun and so rewarding. Also know that EVERY AI kid is not genetically superior. This where genetics and the roll of chromosomes comes into play.

Written by Kaye White.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: A.I. Techniques from Langston University, AI for beginners,*

http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/advrepro.html


----------

